
Paste: Making slides simple - joelg
https://fiftythree.com/paste
======
nasredin
Do these hip young companies realize how much historians are gonna be pissed
at them?

"Paste"

"53" or is it "fifthythree"?

What happened to being unique?

Or even searchable FFS!

------
stevievee
To me, this is a super niche product. As expected (from fiftythree), the apps
are beautiful. However I found the lack of editing features to be "limiting"
as opposed to "simple". The collaboration aspect is interesting but definitely
not at $8/month per user. It might be a _nice to have_ but existing
productivity suites (from bigger players) have significant overlap of
features.

This is coming from someone who uses the "Paper" app (also by fiftythree)
religiously on my iPad Pro.

~~~
crispyporkbites
Super niche? PowerPoint slides are the format of choice for communication and
thinking in the corporate world. If Paste could take even 1-2% of that market
they would have it made.

~~~
banned1
Everybody thinks they can get 1% !

~~~
SerLava
Ha yeah. If it was easy to get 1%, then a hundred more people will enter the
market after you and take 1% each and leave you with nothing :)

------
mderazon
This looks a lot like the new pinkish Dropbox re brand. So much that I was
sure it's a new Dropbox product. They also have a product called "Paper" which
confused me even more

~~~
hboon
To be far to FiftyThree, between the 2 of them (and only the 2 of them),
FiftyThree used it first
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7171724](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7171724)

